# B/S 16 HP Fuel issues



## kollinsb (Jul 25, 2005)

This is a M/N 402707. I can spray carb cleaner in the carb and it starts right up (thanks to the new starter) but dies within 5 seconds. I know it's a fuel issue but I've replaced the feul filter, all hoses and cleaned the carb out really well. any more ideas? Please remember I'm new to this so I don't necessarily know all the technical terms...

Thanks very much and again, THIS IS A GREAT FORUM!!!!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Does the carb have any adjustments to be made to the high speed screw? Or just a nut or fuel shutoff solenoid there? How did you do about cleaning the carb? Compressed air is good at removing a stuborn clog. OK, one this is to make sure gas is getting to the carb.... taking the fuel line off and letting it go to see if its flowing good and all.


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

....Did you replace and/or check all of the fuelline hoses from the tank to engine. A filter could be clogged.....

.....A clog in the hose comming from the engine to fuel pump so gas can be sucked into carb......

....also check screws like bugman said 1.5 turns out should do ya, then fine tune if you get it running....

.....Float could be hanging up, and not allowing gasoline into bowl...

hope ya can fix 'er


----------



## kollinsb (Jul 25, 2005)

I am not sure which screw you're talking about. I have changed out all the fuel line and fuel filter. Gas is getting to the end of the hose where it goes into the front of the intake manifold but I can't tell after that. Any clue on which screw you're talking about? Sorry, I'm relatively new to this.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

The screw, if it has one, the high speed screw at the bottom of the fuel bowl. Where the nut is that holds the bowl on.


----------



## kollinsb (Jul 25, 2005)

Ahhhh... So it's inside the carb I'm assuming... I'll look at it tonight when I get home. Thank you sir!!!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

No, its a needle, that goes up into that bolt that holds the fuel bowl on, IF it has one. You'll see a needle with a slot most of the time for a flat head driver and a spring to keep it set at the spot its adjusted to.


----------



## kollinsb (Jul 25, 2005)

bugman said:


> No, its a needle, that goes up into that bolt that holds the fuel bowl on, IF it has one. You'll see a needle with a slot most of the time for a flat head driver and a spring to keep it set at the spot its adjusted to.


I have attached a picture from the IPL. I'm assuming this is what you're talking about. If it is, it says it requires a special tool to install. What special tool?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

105 is the "inlet" needle and seat kit... there's no more to the picture.... but if it has a fuel shutoff solenoid, or just a nut that holds the fuel bowl on, then there isn't a high speed adjustment needle... which that needle would be screwed into the fuel bowl nut... that same nut that holds the fuel bowl on.


----------



## kollinsb (Jul 25, 2005)

bugman said:


> 105 is the "inlet" needle and seat kit... there's no more to the picture.... but if it has a fuel shutoff solenoid, or just a nut that holds the fuel bowl on, then there isn't a high speed adjustment needle... which that needle would be screwed into the fuel bowl nut... that same nut that holds the fuel bowl on.


It's still not running... I went and got a carb rebuild kit and installed it. It's still doing the same thing. There IS fuel in the carb where the bowl so fuel is getting that far. Any more suggestions? I replaced the only screw I knew on the carb on the front of the intake manifold. When I took the old one out it was rusted so I sprayed carb cleaner down in there (and into my eye) real good. There must be something else going on beyond what I can see. I may just take pics of it and post them. It's a frustrating thing but not as bad as the computers I work on every day. Thanks for the help so far...


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Don't think I asked.... is there a big thing at the bottom of the carb with a couple wires out of it?


----------



## kollinsb (Jul 25, 2005)

bugman said:


> Don't think I asked.... is there a big thing at the bottom of the carb with a couple wires out of it?


No sir, I don't think so... Here's the rest of the carb from the IPL. I have it soaking in gasoline now, I didn't have enough carb cleaner to soak the whole carb....


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Have a air compressor, this is good to remove hard to remove clogs.


----------



## kollinsb (Jul 25, 2005)

I let it soak overnight and blew it out (with my air compressor) real good yesterday. Same deal. obviously I'm missing something. It pains me to say this but, I'm frustrated, I may just take it to my "backup" dude. He's like 75 and has been working on mowers since goats did it. He'll probably make an adjustment and it'll run sweet. LOL 

Wait a sec, I did find a bolt at the bottom of the bowl that can be adjusted. I tried backing it out 1.5 turns thinking it may make a difference but it did the same thing. The bolt is actually inside the carb and you have to take a nut off before you can get to it. Can anyone tell me if that's the screw they mentioned earlier?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Don't think thats the screw, worst comes to worst you can replace the carb, also another thing I didn't ask, does it have a fuel pump?


----------



## kollinsb (Jul 25, 2005)

O.K. I'm ultimately frustrated. I'll shake it off and take it to someone who knows what they're doing. There's obviously something simple I'm missing but I have taken great care in rebuilding the carb and fuel pump and it does exactly the same thing. When the person I take it to fixes it I'll post what was wrong with it n matter how embarrasing it may be. Thanks for all the suggestions. I'm taking it to him wednesday or thursday.


----------



## kollinsb (Jul 25, 2005)

I finally got it running... I took it apart again and cleaned it very well with carb cleaner, some VERY small wire (to poke through the "holes" in the carb) and a little patience. I put it all back together and it wouldn't start. After I taught the wasp behind me a few words which aren't in the dictionary, I decided to play with the choke. It turns out I have to full choke it to get it to start but it runs GREAT once it's started. I know I tried choking it before but it worked this time. Starts right up every time. Now I just have to get the rest of the mower working which should be relatively easy compared to the hell I went through with this simple issue. 

Thanks to everyone for all their input. I've learned a lot over the past year!!!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Glad to hear it!


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

Turn the engine over a few times with the starter. Remove the nut from the bottom of the carb bowl. Does fuel come out? If yes, take a close look at the nut that you took off of the bowl and observe if it has small holes drilled in it. If yes,this is the main metering jet and you need to punch the holes out with a small wire and blow off with compressed air


----------



## mikemerritt (Dec 6, 2004)

One thing that may help here........this is a horizontally opposed twin = no bowl as such, likely no high speed adjusting screw unless its a very early 3 hole pump style carb. The main jet on this carb is accessed through a 9/16 or so nut on the side of the carb and it is removed most often with an allen wrench. Cleaning these holes is probably what he stumbled into that got it going. If you havn't cleaned the main jet you may want o have a look at it. 

Miike


----------



## kollinsb (Jul 25, 2005)

mikemerritt said:


> One thing that may help here........this is a horizontally opposed twin = no bowl as such, likely no high speed adjusting screw unless its a very early 3 hole pump style carb. The main jet on this carb is accessed through a 9/16 or so nut on the side of the carb and it is removed most often with an allen wrench. Cleaning these holes is probably what he stumbled into that got it going. If you havn't cleaned the main jet you may want o have a look at it.
> 
> Miike


I did exactly that and the last time I did it and cleaned it out really good. I'm sure it was the "main jet" like you said... Thanks again...


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## TomSr (Jun 6, 2006)

I've been having the same problem with a 6.5 briggs. I even went so far as buying a new carb and still have the same problem. I think that my problem is the reformulated fuel that we use in this area. Do you have to use the special formulation fuel for high smog areas? This fuel leaves horrendous white deposits inside the carb a about a month. 

My next try is to add a little Lucas fuel injector cleaner to see if that helps the problem. If it does, I'll let you know.

By the Way, check the High speed metering valve in your carb before getting a new one. It should be hidden in the screw that holds the fuel bowl on. It will be a really small hole on the side and in or near the threaded portion of this screw. If it's clogged try to clean it with a small needle or a bristle from a wire brush. Blow the hich speed jet clean with compressed air also.


----------

